# Crisi Ucraina. Biden a Putin: "Se invadi la pagherai cara."



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2022)

Terminata la telefonata tra Biden e Putin, che doveva aprire uno spiraglio "diplomatico" per allentare la tensione sullo scenario internazionale.
Nulla di fatto.
Biden minaccia Putin, non escludendo scenari pesanti in caso di invasione dell'Ucraina.

Il comunicato della Casa Bianca;

"Se la Russia invaderà ancora una volta l'Ucraina gli Stati Uniti e i nostri alleati imporranno rapidamente un alto costo alla Russia. 
Il presidente Biden ha esortato il presidente Putin a impegnarsi nella riduzione dell'escalation e nella diplomazia. Il presidente Biden ha ribadito che un'ulteriore invasione russa dell'Ucraina produrrebbe una grande sofferenza umana e danneggerebbe la posizione della Russia. Biden è stato chiaro con Putin che gli Stati Uniti sono pronti a tutti gli scenari anche se restano impegnati nella diplomazia".


----------



## Mika (12 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Terminata la telefonata tra Biden e Putin, che doveva aprire uno spiraglio "diplomatico" per allentare la tensione sullo scenario internazionale.
> Nulla di fatto.
> Biden minaccia Putin, non escludendo scenari pesanti in caso di invasione dell'Ucraina.
> 
> ...


Spero che Putin non invade, che Biden non vede l'ora di fare felici le industrie delle armi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2022)

Sarà tutto un bluff, ma qui a forza di bluffare e giocare qualcuno si incazza e preme il pulsante.


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Terminata la telefonata tra Biden e Putin, che doveva aprire uno spiraglio "diplomatico" per allentare la tensione sullo scenario internazionale.
> Nulla di fatto.
> Biden minaccia Putin, non escludendo scenari pesanti in caso di invasione dell'Ucraina.
> 
> ...


Di fatto ci siamo dentro fino al collo, nella melma fino al collo. La fine di un'incubo sbandieravano i più saggi....


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Terminata la telefonata tra Biden e Putin, che doveva aprire uno spiraglio "diplomatico" per allentare la tensione sullo scenario internazionale.
> Nulla di fatto.
> Biden minaccia Putin, non escludendo scenari pesanti in caso di invasione dell'Ucraina.
> 
> ...



Se questo doveva essere l'ultimo tentativo diplomatico direi che è fallito totalmente, anzi forse la situazione è ancora più grave ora.
Sostanzialmente non è cambiato nulla, ma in questa situazione non cambiare niente vuol dire andare verso il disastro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Di fatto ci siamo dentro fino al collo, nella melma fino al collo. La fine di un'incubo sbandieravano i più saggi....


La maggioranza ancora non ha capito quanto sia grave la situazione e che coinvolgerà tutto il mondo occidentale di fatto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La maggioranza ancora non ha capito quanto sia grave la situazione e che coinvolgerà tutto il mondo occidentale di fatto.


Son così impaurito da sta cosa che sinceramente me ne rendo poco conto pure io, ma ho davvero l'impressione che si stia andando verso qualcosa di irreparabile


----------



## Mika (12 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Terminata la telefonata tra Biden e Putin, che doveva aprire uno spiraglio "diplomatico" per allentare la tensione sullo scenario internazionale.
> Nulla di fatto.
> Biden minaccia Putin, non escludendo scenari pesanti in caso di invasione dell'Ucraina.
> 
> ...


Io voglio ancora credere a chi dice che è tutto un bluff, visto che portano validissime spiegazioni di come mai è un soltanto voler abbaiare, ma qui più passano i giorni e meno vedo iniziare la fase della distensione, anzi... ogni volta che cercano di parlarsi va sempre peggio...


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

*Lavrov: Non abbiamo intenzione di invadere l'Ucraina. È la NATO che vuole la guerra.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Lavrov: Non abbiamo intenzione di invadere l'Ucraina. È la NATO che vuole la guerra.*


Dovrebbe spiegare allora perché hanno piazzato più di 120.000 uomini a ridosso del confine ucraino e perché la flotta russa del Mar nero sia nei pressi della costa ucraina....


----------



## Mika (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Lavrov: Non abbiamo intenzione di invadere l'Ucraina. È la NATO che vuole la guerra.*


Allora ritirate l'esercito dal confine che Biden non vede l'ora che voi lo varchiate anche con un solo carro armato.


----------



## Mika (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe spiegare allora perché hanno piazzato più di 120.000 uomini a ridosso del confine ucraino e perché la flotta russa del Mar nero sia nei pressi della costa ucraina....


Esercitazione dicono....


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Allora non ritirate l'esercito dal confine che Biden non vede l'ora che voi lo varchiate anche con un solo carro armato.


Il bello è che stanno inviando altre unità al confine, però Lavrov dice che è tutto normale. Ok.


----------



## Mika (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il bello è che stanno inviando altre unità al confine, però Lavrov dice che è tutto normale. Ok.


Questi hanno già l'ordine di invadere da Puntin, bisogna capire il giorno, sicuramente dopo la fine delle olimpiadi che l'ha promesso al presidente cinese di non invadere l'Ucraina durante i loro giochi olimpici invernali.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Terminata la telefonata tra Biden e Putin, che doveva aprire uno spiraglio "diplomatico" per allentare la tensione sullo scenario internazionale.
> Nulla di fatto.
> Biden minaccia Putin, non escludendo scenari pesanti in caso di invasione dell'Ucraina.
> 
> ...



Ahi ahi ahi... male


----------



## Swaitak (12 Febbraio 2022)

eventualmente so già quale paese la prenderà in mulo piu di tutti, e non è l'Ucraina


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

*CREMLINO: Vogliamo proseguire il dialogo, le dichiarazioni degli USA sono isteria.*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Terminata la telefonata tra Biden e Putin, che doveva aprire uno spiraglio "diplomatico" per allentare la tensione sullo scenario internazionale.
> Nulla di fatto.
> Biden minaccia Putin, non escludendo scenari pesanti in caso di invasione dell'Ucraina.
> 
> ...


Saro scemo io ma a scuola con ancora una volta significava che si era già fatto o intrapreso quella azione..


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Rimpiango Trump,che per quanto fosse un buffone,non è un guerrafondaio impazzito come sta feccia di Bidet


----------



## Devil man (12 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## vota DC (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe spiegare allora perché hanno piazzato più di 120.000 uomini a ridosso del confine ucraino e perché la flotta russa del Mar nero sia nei pressi della costa ucraina....


Per fare paura dato che rimangono sempre nei propri confini. D'altra parte il sottomarino nucleare americano era proprio in acque russe...dai tempi di Romolo e Remo è molto più provocatorio varcare il confine che battersi il petto di fronte al nemico.


----------



## Milo (12 Febbraio 2022)

La Russia negava anche con la Crimea, quindi quando dicono "no no non facciamo niente" io ci leggo l'esatto contrario.

A me sembra solo il tempo di poter attaccare su tutti i fronti e contemporaneamente l'Ucraina e Putin non si farà nessun problema ad entrare.

Spero di sbagliarmi...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Biden vuole passare alla storia come il peggior presidente.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Per fare paura dato che rimangono sempre nei propri confini. D'altra parte il sottomarino nucleare americano era proprio in acque russe...dai tempi di Romolo e Remo *è molto più provocatorio varcare il confine che battersi il petto di fronte al nemico.*


Assolutamente, meno male che qualcuno lo ha scritto.

Per me non succederà nulla in Ucraina, mentre temo che prima o poi i Cinesi invaderanno Taiwan col tacito assenso di un pò tutti.
Si potrà sperare solo nella resistenza loro, visto che non vogliono assolutamente finire sotto il regime di Pechino.


----------



## neversayconte (12 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Biden vuole passare alla storia come il peggior presidente.


SE ci sarà ancora una storia dopo di lui


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> SE ci sarà ancora una storia dopo di lui



Ma certo che ci sarà. Una guerra globale non conviene a nessuno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2022)

*Risponde la Russia: "L'isteria americana ha raggiunto il culmine. I due leader hanno convenuto di proseguire i contatti a tutti i livelli".*


----------



## Djici (12 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Saro scemo io ma a scuola con ancora una volta significava che si era già fatto o intrapreso quella azione..


Beh e proprio quello che la Russia aveva fatto con la Crimea...
Quindi il "ancora una volta" ci sta tutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Risponde la Russia: "L'isteria americana ha raggiunto il culmine. I due leader hanno convenuto di proseguire i contatti a tutti i livelli".*


Qualcuno mente, il comunicato della casa Bianca è esattamente l'opposto. 
Nel mentre i russi stanno inviando anche numerosi elicotteri da attacco al suolo nei pressi del confine ucraino. Però non vogliono fare niente...ok


----------



## Djici (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mente, il comunicato della casa Bianca è esattamente l'opposto.
> Nel mentre i russi stanno inviando anche numerosi elicotteri da attacco al suolo nei pressi del confine ucraino. Però non vogliono fare niente...ok


Eh ma vedrai che ci sarà qualcuno pronto a dire che Biden sta facendo tutto per esasperare Putin...
Uno fa evacuare 160 personne mentre l'altro invia altri militari e altre arme.
E quello che cerca la guerra sarebbe l'americano


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque in ogni cavolo di potenziale guerra,ci sono sempre ste melme americane in mezzo. Credono di essere gli sceriffi del mondo che comandano tutto e tutti,li odio con tutto me stesso


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Comunque in ogni cavolo di potenziale guerra,ci sono sempre ste melme americane in mezzo. *Credono di essere gli sceriffi del mondo che comandano tutto e tutti*,li odio con tutto me stesso



Sono rimasti agli anni 50/60


----------



## pazzomania (12 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Comunque in ogni cavolo di potenziale guerra,ci sono sempre ste melme americane in mezzo. Credono di essere gli sceriffi del mondo che comandano tutto e tutti,li odio con tutto me stesso



Non li odio perché comunque son meglio loro di altri regimi/culture

Però è vero, pare abbiano la missione divina di immischiarsi ovunque e comunque.

Ma d'altronde, non spendi nel settore militare quanto Cina Russia e Europa messi insieme, per giocare nel giardino di casa.


----------



## Djici (12 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non li odio perché comunque son meglio loro di altri regimi/culture
> 
> Però è vero, pare abbiano la missione divina di immischiarsi ovunque e comunque.
> 
> Ma d'altronde, non spendi nel settore militare quanto Cina Russia e Europa messi insieme, per giocare nel giardino di casa.


La gente dovrebbe riflettere prima di parlare...
E ovvio che gli americani non siano il popolo modello e che fanno errori. Anzi ne fanno proprio parecchi.
Ma criticare tanto per ha poco senso... Bisogna anche riflettere al fatto che sarebbe ancora peggio se ci fosse un altra nazione con altri modelli ad avere quel ruolo.
Immagino come sarebbero contenti quelli che criticano se ci fosse la Cina o la Russia al posto degli USA...


----------



## Baba (12 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Eh ma vedrai che ci sarà qualcuno pronto a dire che Biden sta facendo tutto per esasperare Putin...
> Uno fa evacuare 160 personne mentre l'altro invia altri militari e altre arme.
> E quello che cerca la guerra sarebbe l'americano


I militari russi si trovano in Russia, quelli americani si trovano al confine della Russia. E Putin dovrebbe ritirare i suoi dal confine? Cosa pensi che farebbero i mangia hamburger se Cina o Russia dovessero occupare Tijuana in un momento di crisi?


----------



## Djici (12 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> I militari russi si trovano in Russia, quelli americani si trovano al confine della Russia. E Putin dovrebbe ritirare i suoi dal confine? Cosa pensi che farebbero i mangia hamburger se Cina o Russia dovessero occupare Tijuana in un momento di crisi?


Non capisco di quali militari americani stai parlando.
I 160 che adestrano i militari del ucraina?
Stai scherzando?
Quindi Putin mette li più di 100.000 uomini perché ha paura che quei 160 addestratori invadino la Russia?


----------



## Baba (12 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non capisco di quali militari americani stai parlando.
> I 160 che adestrano i militari del ucraina?
> Stai scherzando?
> Quindi Putin mette li più di 100.000 uomini perché ha paura che quei 160 addestratori invadino la Russia?


Si certo addestramento, gli insegnano come caricare il fucile e come fare le flessioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> I militari russi si trovano in Russia, quelli americani si trovano al confine della Russia. E Putin dovrebbe ritirare i suoi dal confine? Cosa pensi che farebbero i mangia hamburger se Cina o Russia dovessero occupare Tijuana in un momento di crisi?


Ma quali americani sono al confine russo scusami? Gli USA hanno inviato truppe in Polonia come deterrente, ma la Polonia non confina con la Russia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Si certo addestramento, gli insegnano come caricare il fucile e come fare le flessioni.


I 160 militari americani presenti in Ucraina erano addestratori appartenenti alla guardia nazionale, quindi neanche parte dell' esercito regolare, erano lì per insegnare l'utilizzo delle nuove apparecchiature inviate dagli USA. Di queste missioni ce ne sono centinaia in tutto il mondo, sia da parte gli USA che da parte di tante altre nazioni.

Cioè 160 addestratori sono una provocazione inaccettabile per la Russia mentre 100.000 uomini e la flotta del Mar nero mobilitata in assetto di guerra non dovrebbero esserlo per l'Ucraina?


----------



## Baba (12 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma quali americani sono al confine russo scusami? Gli USA hanno inviato truppe in Polonia come deterrente, ma la Polonia non confina con la Russia.


Se mandi truppe in Polonia equivale a mandarle sul confine Russo che piaccia o no.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Se mandi truppe in Polonia equivale a mandarle sul confine Russo che piaccia o no.


In Polonia ci sono le basi NATO da decenni, non è mica una cosa nuova, così come i militari dei vari paesi NATO nei paesi baltici.


----------



## Baba (13 Febbraio 2022)

Io comunque sono curioso di sapere in quanti sono consapevoli del fatto che la qualità di vita in Russia non sia inferiore a quella che c’è negli USA e in mezza Europa occidentale. 
Secondo me la maggior parte pensa ancora che fuori Mosca ci siano solo contadini.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Io comunque sono curioso di sapere in quanti sono consapevoli del fatto che la qualità di vita in Russia non sia inferiore a quella che c’è negli USA e in mezza Europa occidentale.
> Secondo me la maggior parte pensa ancora che fuori Mosca ci siano solo contadini.


Beh basta documentarsi un attimo, non credo esista qualcuno che creda alla Russia paese rurale ed arretrato. Però non vedo il nesso di questa affermazione con la situazione attuale.


----------



## Baba (13 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh basta documentarsi un attimo, non credo esista qualcuno che creda alla Russia paese rurale ed arretrato. Però non vedo il nesso di questa affermazione con la situazione attuale.


Fidati che ci sono. Comunque la Russia è sempre più ricca e sempre più potente e questo a qualcuno non sta bene per niente, in parte c’entra eccome. E io sto dalla parte di Putin tutta la vita perché nessun altro uomo al mondo negli ultimi 15 anni è riuscito a migliorare la qualità di vita dei propri cittadini come ha fatto lui, nessuno. Per me potrebbe pure invadere casa mia sarebbe il benvenuto, gli ofrrirei un caffè e un bicchiere di vodka.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Spero che Putin non invade, che Biden non vede l'ora di fare felici le industrie delle armi...


Putin invade, stai pur tranquillo.

Biden è un chiacchierone e oltre alle parole non andrà mai.


----------



## vota DC (13 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I 160 militari americani presenti in Ucraina erano addestratori appartenenti alla guardia nazionale, quindi neanche parte dell' esercito regolare, erano lì per insegnare l'utilizzo delle nuove apparecchiature inviate dagli USA. Di queste missioni ce ne sono centinaia in tutto il mondo, sia da parte gli USA che da parte di tante altre nazioni.
> 
> Cioè 160 addestratori sono una provocazione inaccettabile per la Russia mentre 100.000 uomini e la flotta del Mar nero mobilitata in assetto di guerra non dovrebbero esserlo per l'Ucraina?


La UE ne esce peggio di tutti.
I centomila uomini e la flotta del Mar Nero c'erano lì da sempre. Tutti sanno che la Crimea fu regalata dal capo dell'URSS di origine ucraina perché "tanto è lo stesso stato". Non è successo mica come in Istria che hanno cacciato gli italiani: anche dopo l'indipendenza russi, truppe russe e marina russa non si sono mossi da lì. In pratica è come se gli ucraini avessero l'equivalente della basi NATO nel loro territorio ma in zone che non sono popolate da ucraini.
Gli Usa hanno mandato lì i 160 per addestrare il governo a far secchi i ribelli.
Il contributo della UE? Il battaglione Avoz. In pratica la Germania ha supportato un battaglione nazista, se era per la Merkel non c'era Poroshenko come presidente ma un nostalgico di Hitler!


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La UE ne esce peggio di tutti.
> I centomila uomini e la flotta del Mar Nero c'erano lì da sempre. Tutti sanno che la Crimea fu regalata dal capo dell'URSS di origine ucraina perché "tanto è lo stesso stato". Non è successo mica come in Istria che hanno cacciato gli italiani: anche dopo l'indipendenza russi, truppe russe e marina russa non si sono mossi da lì. In pratica è come se gli ucraini avessero l'equivalente della basi NATO nel loro territorio ma in zone che non sono popolate da ucraini.
> Gli Usa hanno mandato lì i 160 per addestrare il governo a far secchi i ribelli.
> Il contributo della UE? Il battaglione Avoz. In pratica la Germania ha supportato un battaglione nazista, se era per la Merkel non c'era Poroshenko come presidente ma un nostalgico di Hitler!


No non diciamo cose campate in aria dai, la flotta del Mar nero è lì, ovviamente, ma non schierata in mare davanti Odessa in assetto da combattimento.
Come le unità militari di terra, è ovvio che esistono che vuol dire? Ma schierarle a pochi chilometri al confine ucraino in modo da semi circondare l'ucraina è un altra cosa.

Per il resto mi trovo abbastanza d'accordo, il resto è un fallimento eclatante dell'UE e della NATO senza appello.


----------



## Davidoff (13 Febbraio 2022)

È comico vedere Usa e Russia abbaiarsi e minacciare guerra, mentre i vari presidentucoli europei contano come il due di coppe quando è briscola bastoni, pur essendo quelli che più hanno da perdere. Sto aborto di Ue o si fa del tutto, oppure saremo sempre più terra di conquista per le superpotenze.


----------



## galianivatene (13 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Immagino come sarebbero contenti quelli che criticano se ci fosse la Cina o la Russia al posto degli USA...


Qui non sarebbe tanto il caso di immaginare gli USA rimpiazzati da Russi e/o Cinesi, nel ruolo di potenza egemone. 

Ma dove è scritto che una nazione (qualunque essa sia), debba per forza accumulare più armi, ricchezza, di tutte le altre messe insieme, e per questo motivo erigersi nel ruolo di sceriffo/censore del mondo intero?

Quello che sarebbe auspicabile, a mio avviso, è un mondo dove questo schema sia superato, e dove il potere politico/economico/militare/culturale risulti maggiormente diffuso, in più poli, dove nessuno è in grado di imporre le proprie verità e le proprie scelte agli altri.
In un sistema siffatto anche l’Europa ne beneficherebbe molto…


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2022)

Si fallimento UE certo certo.. se intervengono vengono dati per colonialisti imperialisti, se non fanno nulla sono dei fifoni che stanno a leccare i piedi. Qualsiasi cosa faccia non va bene a priori. Quando la verità è che non si tratta di Iraq o un paese dall'altra parte del globo, ma dell'Ucraina che si trova a due metri da casa tua. E prima di fare qualcosa ci pensi 100 volte. Vorrei poi sapere che quelli che parlano di "UE che deve fare la voce grossa", sono disponibili a prendersi un elmetto in testa e un bel M/10 ed andare a combattere per guerre di altri. Da parte mia no grazie, ho fatto la mia leva e ne ho avuto le tasche piene.. esperienza pessima, figuriamoci nelle realtà. Si sono un codardo. Secondo me facciamo bene a non fare nulla e continuare con la diplomazia. E' l'unica soluzione.. e se dovesse Zio Putin vadere l'Ucraina allora lasciamo che si sbrighino tra di loro. Aiutare l'Ucraina, aime e dispiace, significherebbe far degenerare le cose allo stato attuale. Non credo ad una guerra di proporzioni importanti se ciò accada ed io sono molto negativo in generale, semplicemente perché non sarebbe nell'interesse di nessuno. Nemmeno ai venditori di armi.. si buffo ma è cosi, se scoppia una guerra nucleare a chi vendono poi le armi inutili convenzionali? Ai signori della guerra va bene questo sistema guerre tipo guerriglia da gruppi diversi e soldati organizzati a livello micro. Tipo africa og medioriente.


----------



## vota DC (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ma la UE fa la voce grossa, solo i sauditi sono più sbruffoni a parità di disparità tra il dire e il fare militarmente. La realtà è Cameron e Sarkozy che le prendevano da Gheddafi e supplicavano l'intervento di Obama (e pure di Napolitano) che sono andati a soccorrerli. Nel dopoguerra libico Haftar con quattro rinforzi egiziani sbaragliava le forze governative supportate dagli europei....hanno vinto i TURCHI alla fine!
Io ricordo che dopo l'attentato di Nassiriya ci sono stati 18 morti diluiti in vari anni ....ad ogni morto molto più clamore del ragazzino di 18 anni morto per una trave durante la continuità studio/lavoro e discorsi "inimmaginabile e inconcepibile che un soldato possa morire in battaglia, indagare per scoprire come sia possibile rischiare così tanto"


----------



## danjr (13 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## danjr (13 Febbraio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> È comico vedere Usa e Russia abbaiarsi e minacciare guerra, mentre i vari presidentucoli europei contano come il due di coppe quando è briscola bastoni, pur essendo quelli che più hanno da perdere. Sto aborto di Ue o si fa del tutto, oppure saremo sempre più terra di conquista per le superpotenze.


Invece se ci fossero Francia o Germania da sole conterebbero qualcosa? Purtroppo sì tende a dimenticare che per decenni usa e ex Unione sovietica non hanno fatto altro che alimentare le risorse militari, mentre alla Germania o a noi (giustamente per altro) è vietato possedere certi tipi di armi o mezzi. 
Viviamo tutti la seconda guerra mondiale come epoca remota, ma relativamente ai tempi storici è un’inezia e tutte le
Forze in campo, ad eccezione della Cina, sono ancora il
Frutto dei trattati e delle conseguenze di quella guerra


----------



## danjr (13 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma la UE fa la voce grossa, solo i sauditi sono più sbruffoni a parità di disparità tra il dire e il fare militarmente. La realtà è Cameron e Sarkozy che le prendevano da Gheddafi e supplicavano l'intervento di Obama (e pure di Napolitano) che sono andati a soccorrerli. Nel dopoguerra libico Haftar con quattro rinforzi egiziani sbaragliava le forze governative supportate dagli europei....hanno vinto i TURCHI alla fine!
> Io ricordo che dopo l'attentato di Nassiriya ci sono stati 18 morti diluiti in vari anni ....ad ogni morto molto più clamore del ragazzino di 18 anni morto per una trave durante la continuità studio/lavoro e discorsi "inimmaginabile e inconcepibile che un soldato possa morire in battaglia, indagare per scoprire come sia possibile rischiare così tanto"


La Ue finché non avrà un esercito comune e finché non investire pesantemente su di esso, non conterà mai nulla.


----------



## sottoli (13 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Fidati che ci sono. Comunque la Russia è sempre più ricca e sempre più potente e questo a qualcuno non sta bene per niente, in parte c’entra eccome. E io sto dalla parte di Putin tutta la vita perché nessun altro uomo al mondo negli ultimi 15 anni è riuscito a migliorare la qualità di vita dei propri cittadini come ha fatto lui, nessuno. Per me potrebbe pure invadere casa mia sarebbe il benvenuto, gli ofrrirei un caffè e un bicchiere di vodka.


O.T. Paul Kagame


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Febbraio 2022)

Buongiorno, signor Presidente! Gli ultimi sondaggi la danno in caduta libera ma non si preoccupi, abbiamo la soluzione: creiamo un clima da guerra con la Russia e l'Ucraina, lei mostra i muscoli con Putin (tanto quello dell'Ucraina non se ne fa niente) e vediamo se recuperiamo qualcosa in vista delle elezioni di medio termine di novembre.


----------



## Sam (17 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non li odio perché comunque son meglio loro di altri regimi/culture
> 
> *Però è vero, pare abbiano la missione divina di immischiarsi ovunque e comunque.*
> 
> Ma d'altronde, non spendi nel settore militare quanto Cina Russia e Europa messi insieme, per giocare nel giardino di casa.


Dottrina Monroe e Destino Manifesto.
Quelle sono le radici del pensiero americano.


----------



## Sam (17 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Invece se ci fossero Francia o Germania da sole conterebbero qualcosa? Purtroppo sì tende a dimenticare che per decenni usa e ex Unione sovietica non hanno fatto altro che alimentare le risorse militari, *mentre alla Germania o a noi (giustamente per altro) è vietato possedere certi tipi di armi o mezzi.*
> Viviamo tutti la seconda guerra mondiale come epoca remota, ma relativamente ai tempi storici è un’inezia e tutte le
> Forze in campo, ad eccezione della Cina, sono ancora il
> Frutto dei trattati e delle conseguenze di quella guerra


Non c’è alcun divieto, in realtà.
Le limitazioni agli armamenti e alla potenza bellica del Trattato di Pace del 1947 sono ufficialmente decaduti nel 1949 con l’ingresso nella NATO.
Idem per la Germania che la si voleva riarmata praticamente subito dopo la guerra in ottica anti-sovietica, motivo per il quale la zona comunista iniziò la sua strada per l’indipendenza, visto che l’URSS voleva una dichiarazione di neutralità perpetua della Germania, come con l’Austria, che infatti venne sgomberata.

L’atomica in Italia non la si ha semplicemente perché non c’è una politica estera realmente tale, ma succube degli interessi francesi, che vogliono rimanere l’unica potenza nucleare continentale, oltre alla Russia.


----------



## danjr (17 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non c’è alcun divieto, in realtà.
> Le limitazioni agli armamenti e alla potenza bellica del Trattato di Pace del 1947 sono ufficialmente decaduti nel 1949 con l’ingresso nella NATO.
> Idem per la Germania che la si voleva riarmata praticamente subito dopo la guerra in ottica anti-sovietica, motivo per il quale la zona comunista iniziò la sua strada per l’indipendenza, visto che l’URSS voleva una dichiarazione di neutralità perpetua della Germania, come con l’Austria, che infatti venne sgomberata.
> 
> L’atomica in Italia non la si ha semplicemente perché non c’è una politica estera realmente tale, ma succube degli interessi francesi, che vogliono rimanere l’unica potenza nucleare continentale, oltre alla Russia.


Gli stati nazionali non hanno più possibilità contro le realtà continentali, siamo in un periodo paragonabile a quello della nascita degli Stati assoluti che avevano possibilità infinitamente più grandi delle signorie. Secondo me o l’Europa di dota di un esercito suo oppure non varrà mai nulla.
Sai meglio di me che armarsi per la NATO significa armarsi per gli USA


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Beh e proprio quello che la Russia aveva fatto con la Crimea...
> Quindi il "ancora una volta" ci sta tutto.


A forza di referendum 
Oppure non erano valide per la presenza dei soldati? ma con le elezioni del presidente ucraino invece andava bene.. ?? come funziona nel magico mondo dell'America???


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non c’è alcun divieto, in realtà.
> Le limitazioni agli armamenti e alla potenza bellica del Trattato di Pace del 1947 sono ufficialmente decaduti nel 1949 con l’ingresso nella NATO.
> Idem per la Germania che la si voleva riarmata praticamente subito dopo la guerra in ottica anti-sovietica, motivo per il quale la zona comunista iniziò la sua strada per l’indipendenza, visto che l’URSS voleva una dichiarazione di neutralità perpetua della Germania, come con l’Austria, che infatti venne sgomberata.
> 
> L’atomica in Italia non la si ha semplicemente perché non c’è una politica estera realmente tale, ma succube degli interessi francesi, che vogliono rimanere l’unica potenza nucleare continentale, oltre alla Russia.


A parole e trattati ok non ci dovrebbe essere
Ma in realtà le bombe atomiche 
sotto la nostra custodia ci sono eccome!!


----------



## gabri65 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non c’è alcun divieto, in realtà.
> Le limitazioni agli armamenti e alla potenza bellica del Trattato di Pace del 1947 sono ufficialmente decaduti nel 1949 con l’ingresso nella NATO.
> Idem per la Germania che la si voleva riarmata praticamente subito dopo la guerra in ottica anti-sovietica, motivo per il quale la zona comunista iniziò la sua strada per l’indipendenza, visto che l’URSS voleva una dichiarazione di neutralità perpetua della Germania, come con l’Austria, che infatti venne sgomberata.
> 
> L’atomica in Italia non la si ha semplicemente perché non c’è una politica estera realmente tale, ma succube degli interessi francesi, che vogliono rimanere l’unica potenza nucleare continentale, oltre alla Russia.



L'itaglia con l'atomica, ma figurati. Allora sì che scoppierebbe la rivoluzione, capitanata da sardine, lobotomizzati, non-binari ed ex figli dei fiori con la tessera del partito.

Abbiamo applaudito per il processo ad un ministro che si è fatto inkulare due motovedette da una punkabbestia drogata, e poi facciamo le atomiche.

Noi facciamo le bombe di aiuti e solidarietàhhh per gli altri, a parte poi scrivere sui muri che la gente va spedita nei campi di concentramento o bruciata viva se non si fanno la 427^ dose.


----------



## Sam (17 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Gli stati nazionali non hanno più possibilità contro le realtà continentali, siamo in un periodo paragonabile a quello della nascita degli Stati assoluti che avevano possibilità infinitamente più grandi delle signorie. Secondo me o l’Europa di dota di un esercito suo oppure non varrà mai nulla.
> Sai meglio di me che armarsi per la NATO significa armarsi per gli USA


Assolutamente, io sono anti NATO tutta la vita.
Per me bisogna uscire senza se e senza ma, perché è mero servilismo verso una potenza straniera.

Sull’Europa io non mi esprimo. Va bene l’integrazione del continente.
Meno, per come la si porta avanti oggi.


----------



## Sam (17 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> A parole e trattati ok non ci dovrebbe essere
> Ma in realtà le bombe atomiche
> sotto la nostra custodia ci sono eccome!!


Attenzione a non confondere la deterrenza nucleare con il piano di condivisione.
Gli armamenti nucleari che abbiamo in Italia sono americani e solo gli americani possono autorizzarne l’impiego.


----------



## Sam (17 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'itaglia con l'atomica, ma figurati. Allora sì che scoppierebbe la rivoluzione, capitanata da sardine, lobotomizzati, non-binari ed ex figli dei fiori con la tessera del partito.
> 
> Abbiamo applaudito per il processo ad un ministro che si è fatto inkulare due motovedette da una punkabbestia drogata, e poi facciamo le atomiche.
> 
> Noi facciamo le bombe di aiuti e solidarietàhhh per gli altri, a parte poi scrivere sui muri che la gente va spedita nei campi di concentramento o bruciata viva se non si fanno la 427^ dose.


Beh la protesta è la conseguenza di ciò che dicevo.
La classe politica subalterna ad interessi stranieri non perseguirebbe mai politiche nazionaliste.
E naturalmente per giustificarlo hanno bisogno, come dici tu, del coinvolgimento della massa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Attenzione a non confondere la deterrenza nucleare con il piano di condivisione.
> Gli armamenti nucleari che abbiamo in Italia sono americani e solo gli americani possono autorizzarne l’impiego.


Questo non vieta ai russi di rimpinzarci di bombardamenti il giorno dopo l'inizio della guerra.. anche perché abbiamo persino il sistema che controlla tutti i droni 

p.s. violiamo i nostri stessi trattati


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, io sono anti NATO tutta la vita.
> Per me bisogna uscire senza se e senza ma, perché è mero servilismo verso una potenza straniera.
> 
> Sull’Europa io non mi esprimo. Va bene l’integrazione del continente.
> Meno, per come la si porta avanti oggi.


Io ho votato più volte la petizione per uscire dalla NATO ma l'ho fatto semplicemente perché da strumento difensivo è diventato un mezzo offensivo !


----------



## Marilson (17 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Attenzione a non confondere la deterrenza nucleare con il piano di condivisione.
> Gli armamenti nucleari che abbiamo in Italia sono americani e solo gli americani possono autorizzarne l’impiego.



esatto, possono essere montate dagli aerei dell'aeronautica militare ma comunque per l'attivazione delle testate serve autorizzazione degli americani attraverso codici cifrati. Stiamo parlando di fantascienza, gia' serve un voto del parlamento per autorizzare una missione militare, figuriamoci l'uso di una testata nucleare, e' tecnicamente anti costituzionale perche' l'Italia ripudia la guerra e non rientrerebbe ne' come definizione di peace keeping ne' di difesa


----------



## Raryof (17 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Beh la protesta è la conseguenza di ciò che dicevo.
> La classe politica subalterna ad interessi stranieri non perseguirebbe mai politiche nazionaliste.
> E naturalmente per giustificarlo hanno bisogno, come dici tu, del coinvolgimento della massa.


Beh se quel fesso di Mattarella ha detto a chiare lettere che i poteri sovranazionali vengono prima della democrazia interna c'è poco da fare, gli hanno pure fatto l'applauso...
Io godrei davvero tantissimo se noi fossimo un po' come la Svizzera, fuori dall'€ ma comunque in Europa, con la nostra moneta, un'economia adattabile alla propria moneta e con un certo tipo di sovranità monetaria ed economica (tutto ciò che riguarda armi, armamenti non viene deciso da noi), una competitivà sicuramente maggiore rispetto a chi è dentro una finta unione dove c'è competizione interna delle peggiori; nessuna unione-disunione con altre potenze che non hanno una perdita così rilevante con l'€ (ma non sono comunque competitive o libere, alcuni stati sì perché dettano l'agenda, altri invece hanno meno e guadagnano solo), chiaro che un'unione di intenti non ci sarà mai, non si tornerà più indietro a meno che un paese bello grosso non fallisca (anche lì difficile, ci pensa la banca centrale a comprare debito, poi col Pd al governo si può fare debito all'infinito e tanti esultano perché siamo quelli che ricevono più soldi e blablabla), con la Lega al governo di debito se ne faceva meno perché il governo non era gradito, poteva puzzare di governo sovranista o irrequieto, manco ha fatto in tempo a saltare che lo hanno commissariato appena cominciata la farsa pandemica, prima sì, dovevamo seguire un'agenda bruxelliana ma la politica annaspava e non aveva grosso seguito, interesse da parte delle persone, poi la pandemia ha imposto i decreti, ha imposto il volere europeo, adesso quei soldi del pnrr che arriveranno saranno la trappola finale, il blocco finale, ciò che non permetterà più all'Italia di uscire da nulla, nemmeno in uno status simil Grecia nel 2011 in cui già siamo a livello civile.
Questo paese è talmente marcio che per prendere tempo l'anno scorso hanno fatto saltare le elezioni con la scusa dei sieri salvifici e delle due dosi per chiudere la faccenda pandemica, hanno messo il tecnico e si sono fatti commissariare pure all'interno del parlamento, prima arrivava solo l'agenda poi è arrivato pure il banchiere perfido a finire l'opera, come dire, si fa politica ma in realtà si fa solo show, le decisioni vengono prese da comitati, i finti soldi da bruciare nel green arriveranno l'anno del mai, il 32 dicembre, la gente è mogia e narcotizzata, chi può creare problemi è una minima parte, i nemici, la farsa va avanti senza problemi sotto forma di digitalizzazione forzata, in un paese con una classe politica così impreparata e incapace giustamente si tenderà a mollare la presa più tardi o forse MAI.
Qualcuno con un minimo di senno c'è, a parte il Marcotti di finanzainchiaro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> esatto, possono essere montate dagli aerei dell'aeronautica militare ma comunque per l'attivazione delle testate serve autorizzazione degli americani attraverso codici cifrati. Stiamo parlando di fantascienza, gia' serve un voto del parlamento per autorizzare una missione militare, figuriamoci l'uso di una testata nucleare, e' tecnicamente anti costituzionale perche' l'Italia ripudia la guerra e non rientrerebbe ne' come definizione di peace keeping ne' di difesa


In caso di guerra contro la NATO l'Italia è obbligata ad intervenire.
In ogni caso comunque, nessuno utilizzerà mai armi nucleari, sono solo un deterrente, nessuno darebbe il via ad una reazione che porterebbe alla propria fine.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In caso di guerra contro la NATO l'Italia è obbligata ad intervenire.
> In ogni caso comunque, nessuno utilizzerà mai armi nucleari, sono solo un deterrente, nessuno darebbe il via ad una reazione che porterebbe alla propria fine.


La Russia non attaccherebbe mai un paese del patto atlantico, perchè come dici tu, sarebbero tutti obbligati ( Italia compresa) ad intervenire.

Ma l' Ucraina non c' entra nulla.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Russia non attaccherebbe mai un paese del patto atlantico, perchè come dici tu, sarebbero tutti obbligati ( Italia compresa) ad intervenire.
> 
> Ma l' Ucraina non c' entra nulla.


Gran Bretagna, Polonia e Ucraina hanno quasi concluso un accordo trilaterale di alleanza, che dovrebbero annunciare a breve secondo i media britannici.
Questo teoricamente sarebbe un trucco per evitare che la Russia veda l'ucraina nella NATO, tuttavia UK e Polonia sono nella NATO, quindi a catena si andrebbe verso la catastrofe.


----------

